# [eom] any news from the FAQ ???



## r-kelleg (Jan 24, 2003)

it have been long since we had a feedback


----------



## scholz (Jan 24, 2003)

r-kelleg said:
			
		

> *it have been long since we had a feedback  *




I am 200% behind r-kelleg on this. We need the FAQ. I want my players to make characters but I don't know how many Boons they get, unless they play Mages. Do the other abilities of the sub-classes act like pre-desognated boons?

If not a FAQ.. how about some definitive answers from the publishers?

Steve


----------



## Dave Blewer (Jan 26, 2003)

I can only agree with this.  I Love Elements of Magic, and I am having a lot of fun converting spells and magical items from my homebrew campaign, but I do have a lot of questions that I would like answered.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 26, 2003)

I suppose I closed Hotmail too soon.    I just finished a bunch of emails about getting art and cartography finalized for Deadly Games, but now I'll log back into my email and fire off an email to CZ and tell him the natives are getting restless.  And to help us get started planning the table of contents for EOM2.  Though I'm not sure if it should be called Elements of Magic again; maybe something more high-end.  Elements sounds so . . . elementary.  Maybe we could use 'Prep School of Magic'.

Sorry, I'm rambling.  I'll get in touch with CZ.


----------



## Anon Dragon (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm willing to bet that the authors are under a lot of pressure with conflicting deadlines (I know that I  am).  But maybe the community that is pushing so hard for new material can go and post reviews of the EoM.  (Once I get past my present deadlines I'm planning to)   That way EoM will show up on the ENworld topX lists and will encourage more people to purchase and get involved wth the EoM phenomenon.  It's a smal thing that will do some good for both us and the authors.   I'm excited by this system and would like to see it become a mainstream alternative to 3E's vatican system.


----------



## scholz (Jan 26, 2003)

*Reviews*



			
				Anon Dragon said:
			
		

> *I'm willing to bet that the authors are under a lot of pressure with conflicting deadlines (I know that I  am).  But maybe the community that is pushing so hard for new material can go and post reviews of the EoM.  (Once I get past my present deadlines I'm planning to)   That way EoM will show up on the ENworld topX lists and will encourage more people to purchase and get involved wth the EoM phenomenon.  It's a smal thing that will do some good for both us and the authors... *




Hmm. You think this will get them working on a FAQ or Errata? Maybe a review that says something like.. I'd love to recommend this system if only they would post a FAQ? You might have something there.


----------



## Anon Dragon (Jan 26, 2003)

scholz,
          I was thinkg more of encouraging good work not offering an ultimatum.  I know that the authors have several things going on right now.  If you had to spend time on one project each day, which one would you work on.  The one that has a lot of support from the community and shows increasing sales, or the products that have about 30 die hard fans?  

By all means if you feel that the Errata or FAQ is a sticking point for the product, a sign of poor editorialship, put it in the review.  Offhand I felt that the book was well edited, but due to the configurable nature of the system leaves alot of room to wiggle  Just ask how long it takes WotC to put out a FAQ for products that sell many times over that of EoM.

  From what I understand, there needs to be at least 5 reviews to get a product on the top 20 list.  At present there are 2 reviews.  And I don't think that EoM is getting the attention (good or bad) that it deserves.  After my paper deadline comes up, I hope to be more active on this board.


----------



## scholz (Jan 27, 2003)

*ultmatums*

I didn't mean to sound pissy.. I am a big supporter of the small press, and I think the idea of PDF sales is a great thing. I have made it a point not to duplicate it, but made my players buy them all. I whole heartedly salute Nat20. 

I think it will be a good system, I just wish it had some more support. (Of course, Skip Williams still ahsn't answered my question about Reflex Saves and being stunned, so maybe this is unfair to demand of Nat 20).

It is just that I did notice in some of the "official looking" responses a rather cavalier attitude to the whole thing. "We really ought to clarify that!" or "that sounds like a great idea" or "would you believe we just threw that in at the last minute?" I guess I a little worried about converting over to a system when there is no definite plan to improve it and fix it. The idea of EoM II before fixing EoM I is a little frustrating for me. But maybe they intend EoM II to fix the problems in EoM I.

I could get off my ass and try to homebrew the whole shebang, but that ain't gonna happen. It is so much easier to complain.


----------



## r-kelleg (Feb 4, 2003)

POP

once a week


----------



## netnomad (Feb 12, 2003)

Bueller?  

Bueller?

Has anyone seen Bueller?


----------



## RangerWickett (Feb 12, 2003)

I sent him an email, but he hasn't replied.  Russ says he talked to him, but I haven't seen him online.  I should probably send another email and offer to help him; that should get him to reply.


----------



## scholz (Feb 20, 2003)

*FAQ*

Add some questions..
- Will Black & White Mages get boons?
- Should Rangers get light armored casting?
-Same questions for Red and Grey Mages?
- Should Elves get one of the Mage classes (Black or White) as a favored class to make up for losing wizards?
- So the shadows side effects of evoke shadows effect everyone or just the victim (how would that work?)
-Intuit Direction isn't DC20 a bit high just to detect magic (normally a 0-levelspell) 
- Is Compel Repel (creature) able to be cast on a specific creature, or does it have to be cast on an object (If for instnace I want to repel one humanoids, not all humanoids)


Any chance of getting back to us on the FAQ?


----------



## netnomad (Feb 25, 2003)

To quote r-kelleg from a month ago:

"it have been long since we had a feedback" 

It now has been a REALLY long since we had a feedback. 

What's takening so long?????!!!!

 

-NetNomad


----------



## r-kelleg (Feb 25, 2003)

netnomad said:
			
		

> *To quote r-kellog from a month ago:
> 
> "it have been long since we had a feedback"
> 
> ...




I like being quoted   but I have nothing to do with cereale breakfast, so gives me my second "e" back and forget this kellog  stuff  

Hooo I almost forgot : WHERE IS THIS F#@##@ FAQ ????????????


----------



## netnomad (Feb 26, 2003)

"I like being quoted  but I have nothing to do with cereale breakfast, so gives me my second "e" back and forget this kellog stuff"

Sorry I was eating my Lucky Charms when I posted and did not notice.    

"WHERE IS THIS F#@##@ FAQ ????????????" 

Ditto.

-NetNomad


----------



## scholz (Mar 5, 2003)

*CyberZombie back on Line- Bump*

Since Cyber Zombie is apparantly back online I am bumping this thread.
A bunch of new questions in here.


----------



## scholz (Mar 14, 2003)

Bump!

While you're at it Matt.
How  about area of efffects for the Ward and Bind versions of Abjure (creature/outsider)?
-steve


----------



## Yeoman (Mar 18, 2003)

Any updates on the faq?


----------



## r-kelleg (Mar 18, 2003)

cyberzombie promised me the faq for the previous WE... but nothing came out.


----------



## Lalato (Apr 2, 2003)

I too am interested in getting a FAQ for EoM.  

I'm in a new campaign that is using EoM as the magic system.  My character is a Paladin.  I like the system so far, but there are a couple of confusing bits here and there.

--sam


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 4, 2003)

Cyberzombie has long since gone AWOL hasn't he? I can't think of the last time we heard from him.


----------



## Morrus (Apr 4, 2003)

I spoke to CZ a couple of weeks ago, and he said he was busy putting the FAQ together.


----------

